
Show HN: peek – A new social platform that allows you to create and share events - pranjalsatija
http://getpeeking.com
======
krmmalik
I created 2 events on FB yesterday and what really annoyed me was that i
couldnt select FB Live as the location so people knew where to go at the time
of the event. The location options are always limited. Do you have something
that will cover that

~~~
pranjalsatija
Yeah, you can create events at any location. All the events you make are 100%
public. Whenever you make an event, people can view it on the map.

